Ask HN: Can a machine learning engineer switch to a web development career? - elasticPenguin
======
mendeza
My question is why would you want to switch to web development. IMO ML
Engineering is an exciting field, I am curious to hear what your struggles are
or qualms with the field.

------
dsc_
"There is no such thing as stupid questions". This however, is a stupid
question.

Solely depends on your effort/motivation to pick up a new skill. As with
anything...

